# Peristeria elata



## fbrem (Jul 28, 2013)

As promised, here is my _Peristeria elata_ in bloom, and a few pics of the plant with its baseball size and larger pseudobulbs. It's not a pretty plant, especially in the summer, i don't think it like the swings in humidity my growing area goes through when it's hot outside.



























Forrest


----------



## Ditto (Jul 28, 2013)

One of my favorite species - well done !!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely flowers, interesting plant.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice healthy plant. Great growing! How wet do you grow this?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2013)

looks healthy.
pretty flowers


----------



## Carkin (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for those pics. I love the little doves in the blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2013)

I keep killing these. Please give us some tips.


----------



## maitaman (Jul 29, 2013)

_P. elata_ is called Espiritu Santo and is the national flower here. They like cow pastures, but cows like them, so most are found in open fields. The plants always seem to look a bit ratty, but the flowers are truly beautiful


----------

